# Online Music Psychology Study - Request for participants



## MusCog (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I'm a graduate student in Psychology (and amateur violinist). I'm currently running a music cognition study, looking at the psychology of being 'in the zone' (often known as 'flow state' in psychology.) In particular, I'm looking at the attentional component of this.

The study is entirely online and takes around fifteen minutes to complete. The only restrictions on participation are that you are over 18 and an active musician.

If you are able to help out by participating, the study can be found at http://www.psytoolkit.org/cgi-bin/psy2.0.2/survey?s=DpDbW


----------



## MusCog (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who has taken the survey so far.... I've altered the settings so that it is now accessible via phones/tablets.
If anyone is interested, I'll post a précis of the results when the study is complete.


----------

